
Nix: The Purely Functional Package Manager - dmmalam
https://nixos.org/nix/
======
dmmalam
Anyone using Nix instead of brew / macports on OSX?

~~~
boards2x
I've switched from brew recently.

It (Nix) provides a much more pleasant experience on Linux/NixOS itself.

On OS X, like right now, after switching to El Capitan, you begin to see the
disadvantages.

In fact any major change in some packages, require a lot of digging around and
most of the time, the solutions are not at all obvious, and mostly
undocumented properly.

Also, when you do find a workaround, you will still have to compromise and
compile everything from source, waiting for the binary cache (hosted by the
project) to catch-up.

The flexibility, and cross-platform nature of Nix, is something that's
difficult to resist though (regardless of the philosophy of the project).

